# GLOW PIRANHAS!!



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

so you know how they injected glowfish with the jelly fish gene to make them glow... 
i think it would be badass if they did it to a piranha.. 
i wonder if they could, im pretty sure
imagine haveing a pack of glowing red belly's!!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

f*ck that


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

why i doesnt affect the fish just makes it look cool in UV light


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

not a good idea at all
















http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Dyed_Fish



gold spilo Pir said:


> why i doesnt affect the fish just makes it look cool in UV light


yes it does do some some research on it


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> why i doesnt affect the fish just makes it look cool in UV light


yes it does do some some research on it
[/quote]

Dyed fish and transgenic fish are two totally different things. Inserting the gene into an organism's genome so they make the protein desired (especially in this case) would be permanent and non-toxic.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i was thinking of dyeing


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ever hold a black light up to your P tank? Bad idea. I tried once just to see what the tank would look like and they freaked out big time. Lucky I didnt loose a fish that day cause they were trying their hardest to get the F out! One slamed the tank so hard I thought he knocked himself out. Irredescent reds would look cool though. Turn off the lights and where their gold flakes are start glowing or something.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

why must people always fu*k with nature, can't we just leave things they way they are and stop trying to change the natural course of things just to make it more colorful or interesting


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

rhomkeeper said:


> why must people always fu*k with nature, can't we just leave things they way they are and stop trying to change the natural course of things just to make it more colorful or interesting


thats what im saying. 
piranhas are beautiful as they are.

not trying to knock the OP, just saying that its much more rewarding to provide a good environment that makes piranhas natural beauty stand out.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Tango374 said:


> why must people always fu*k with nature, can't we just leave things they way they are and stop trying to change the natural course of things just to make it more colorful or interesting


Thats way more along the lines of the answer I should of given.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

it might be cool everyone should have a choice its like tatoo fish people get upset over but people get tatoos all the time it might be cool for someone to have a greenbelly piranha or maybe one that has P-Fury tatooed on the side of it IMO if you can do it without it killing the fish then let someone do it and stunting there growth isnt the wost thing, lots of people only feed there fish good fish witch can do the samething


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wpviper said:


> it might be cool everyone should have a choice its like tatoo fish people get upset over but people get tatoos all the time it might be cool for someone to have a greenbelly piranha or maybe one that has P-Fury tatooed on the side of it IMO if you can do it without it killing the fish then let someone do it and stunting there growth isnt the wost thing, lots of people only feed there fish good fish witch can do the samething


sorry man, i totally disagree. 
stunting their growth is not acceptable to me. 
I would much rather have them grow to capacity than be green or blue. 
maybe thats just me, but just because we can, it doesnt mean i would do that to one of my fish or buy a fish that was that way. 
Maybe if it could be done in a completely healthy way, but i dont know about that. 
just my opinion though.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Nick G said:


> it might be cool everyone should have a choice its like tatoo fish people get upset over but people get tatoos all the time it might be cool for someone to have a greenbelly piranha or maybe one that has P-Fury tatooed on the side of it IMO if you can do it without it killing the fish then let someone do it and stunting there growth isnt the wost thing, lots of people only feed there fish good fish witch can do the samething


sorry man, i totally disagree. 
stunting their growth is not acceptable to me. 
I would much rather have them grow to capacity than be green or blue. 
maybe thats just me, but just because we can, it doesnt mean i would do that to one of my fish or buy a fish that was that way. 
Maybe if it could be done in a completely healthy way, but i dont know about that. 
just my opinion though.
[/quote]
not to mention, but when people get tattooed we do it by our choice, i don't see fish jumping out of the water begging for some neon ink or hormone treatment.

i have had people bring in dogs, cats and a few other creatures asking my if i would tattoo them and every time they end up walking out the door after a long lecture about how fu*ked up it is


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

What if we can make a rhoms eyes light bright red.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

MiGsTeR said:


> What if we can make a rhoms eyes light bright red.


why? whats wrong with the deep red eyes nature intended it to have?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

The best things in life comes from nature itself.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I dunno... but I think it would be cool to subject a piranha to massive amounts of radiation... and then get bitten by it!

Worked for Spiderman...

Then I could honestly be... Piranhaman!


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

... but wouldnt you have to live under water?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dunno... was figuring it would be kinda like Aquaman... can be in or out of water...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

It's an interesting idea, but personally I'm not one to like monkeying with nature just for the hell of it.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Dunno... was figuring it would be kinda like Aquaman... can be in or out of water...


Are yoooouuuuu baked???

haha


----------



## RyeTour (Nov 27, 2008)

I wouldnt min a piranha with jellyfish tentacles.......it would be like a piranha with dreds.......rasta-piranha!!!!!!.............or we can just make a fishbowl helmet and a pair of robotic legs....then you could take ur piranha for walks!


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

i did do research on it i sat through a 1 hour presentation about the glowfish research. it wasnt even intended to make fish look cool they used it to make a curtain gene visible when put under UV light. the E.coli gene. but since it didnt harm the fish and people thought it looked cool they decided to put it on the market to raise money for the reseach. it doesnt stunt the growth or anything.
and if you think everything should remain as nature intended then why do u keep a piranha in a little tank agaist its will and why do we wear clothes when were born naked we do all kinds of things like this so why is this so different... some of yal need to chill out!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

No to glowing Piranhas.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

gold spilo Pir said:


> i did do research on it i sat through a 1 hour presentation about the glowfish research. it wasnt even intended to make fish look cool they used it to make a curtain gene visible when put under UV light. the E.coli gene. but since it didnt harm the fish and people thought it looked cool they decided to put it on the market to raise money for the reseach. it doesnt stunt the growth or anything.
> and if you think everything should remain as nature intended then why do u keep a piranha in a little tank agaist its will and why do we wear clothes when were born naked we do all kinds of things like this so why is this so different... some of yal need to chill out!!


there is a big difference in keeping an animal in captivity and fu*kin with it geneticaly, or adding somthing to it to make it more appealing.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

gold spilo Pir said:


> so you know how they injected glowfish with the jelly fish gene to make them glow...
> i think it would be badass if they did it to a piranha..
> i wonder if they could, im pretty sure
> imagine haveing a pack of glowing red belly's!!!


i think we should inject humans with the jelly fish stuff...

any volunteers?


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

> there is a big difference in keeping an animal in captivity and fu*kin with it geneticaly, or adding somthing to it to make it more appealing


ok so why is it such a big deal changeing one gene out of millions while its still in its egg, which only alters the appearence of the scales and allows the fish to live its life the same as any other P... its basically no different then how theres some sanchezi piranhas with a purple gene and some with a ruby red gene!

but yes there is a big fu*kin difference!.... its about 100 times more dramatic of a change taking a piranha out of its natural environment and into a tank equevalent to basically takeing a person from living a normal life going where ever and making them live in a 1 room their entire life.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

gold spilo Pir said:


> > there is a big difference in keeping an animal in captivity and fu*kin with it geneticaly, or adding somthing to it to make it more appealing
> 
> 
> ok so why is it such a big deal changeing one gene out of millions while its still in its egg, which only alters the appearence of the scales and allows the fish to live its life the same as any other P... its basically no different then how theres some sanchezi piranhas with a purple gene and some with a ruby red gene!
> ...


it a big deal because there is no reason to do it. so what if its harnless and has no adverse affect on the animal, why not appreciate nature for what it is? and its very differnt than red sanchezi/ purple sanchezi, thats natural, natures way of genetic diversity, not human interference.

i wouldn't mind seeing a glowing piranha,if it were a natural bio-lumenesence like some deep sea fish. i just don't much aprove of injecting it with somthing to make it glo, just to be more appealing.

maybe its less risky than taking them out of their natural enviroment, but if anyone here had a problem with that they wouldn't even be on this fourm, they would be at a peta rally or somthing. i wonder how many fish live long healthy lives because the were captured and put into an aqiarium in someones living room, instead of being eatin, or dieing of disease or the river drying up. there are still plenty left to keep the species going in nature with out affecting the natural ballance.

anyway ,its not like i'm trying to start an anti-glofish movement or somthing,i just don't understand why humanity feels the need to play god, why can't nature just be accepted for the beauty it provides for us? just my opinion


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Puff said:


> i think we should inject humans with the jelly fish stuff...
> any volunteers?


How much will you pay me?


----------



## clint 78 (Oct 9, 2008)

gold spilo Pir said:


> so you know how they injected glowfish with the jelly fish gene to make them glow...
> i think it would be badass if they did it to a piranha..
> i wonder if they could, im pretty sure
> imagine haveing a pack of glowing red belly's!!!


i agree why its kinda of dumb, i like piranhas not because of there rep but the
natural colors they have


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

> it a big deal because there is no reason to do it. so what if its harnless and has no adverse affect on the animal, why not appreciate nature for what it is? and its very differnt than red sanchezi/ purple sanchezi, thats natural, natures way of genetic diversity, not human interference.
> 
> i wouldn't mind seeing a glowing piranha,if it were a natural bio-lumenesence like some deep sea fish. i just don't much aprove of injecting it with somthing to make it glo, just to be more appealing.
> 
> ...


nicely said, i agree with you, i just didnt like your "fu*k it" attitude.
im not trying to start a pro-injecting piranha movement either. i was just saying it would look cool.
anyways im done with this thread. too many people gettin there panties in a bunch


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

well i don't think i had a f*k it attitude, just a passionet dislike for messing with genetics,hormone treating and "painting" of fish, or any animal for that matter
i don't mean to step on any toes, we are all entitled to our opinion, and mine is don't fu*k with nature, humanity has done enough damage already


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I get beat up on by some people occasionally for keeping Flowerhorns. Frankenstein fish or not, they are very cool to watch. My 2 cents is, if it's not healthy for the fish, I pass on it.


----------



## tessjaez (Dec 5, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I dunno... but I think it would be cool to subject a piranha to massive amounts of radiation... and then get bitten by it!
> 
> Worked for Spiderman...
> 
> Then I could honestly be... Piranhaman!


hahaha what would your special abilities be? would you devour only evil prey and fight for justice...or be a larger mouth version of Venom? lol


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

As much as scientists think they know about genetics they really know squat.
There is no way at this time to fully predict the consequences of messing around with the genome of a living organism.
Its also bad enough that idiots release exotic fish into local waters, but what would the consequences be if a gene manipulated fish was released into the gene pool? The consequences could well be disastrous and run the risk of destroying entire echo systems.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

This started out as an innocent statement and turned sour. I would do it I have lots of young reds to experiment with hell it not gonna hurt a thing. I think they would look bad a$$ at nite. If anyone does try it post pics!!!! I think anything that brings attention to this dieing hobby is great. Just think of all new hobbiest that would start and want to learn more about fish keeping. As my statement says think outside the box anything is possible.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Since when is aquariums a dieing hobby?
And it certainly does not need attention for bizarre experiments and mutilation.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Alexraptor said:


> Since when is aquariums a dieing hobby?
> And it certainly does not need attention for bizarre experiments and mutilation.


----------

